# Gas boiler not igniting



## bofarr01 (3 Oct 2005)

Hi,
Our gas central heating boiler recently stopped igniting - it sparks but doesn't ignite. I rang Bord Gais and was told to try pressing the reset button - when I informed him that there was no such button, I was told that "every boiler in the last 20 years has one", however I can find no sign of one on or inside my bolier.

Anyone got any suggestions that will save me having to call out a service engineer? I'm reluctant to mess around with it too much without a fair idea of what I'm doing.

thanks,
BOF


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Oct 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering if this previous AAM thread might be of any assistance:

Gas central heating boiler won't light


----------



## mobileme (4 Oct 2005)

Do you have the manual that came with the boiler? There is sometimes a checklist of things to try when the boiler won't ignite. At the very least there should be a diagram showing where the reset switch is.


----------



## MargeSimpson (4 Oct 2005)

I know the answer to this question, for a change!
I was in the same position last year. I have firebird boiler.

If you take the front cover off, there should be a silver/grey box in the upper right corner. It will have a dial on it for setting the temp. beside it should be a small black plastic button that you cannot press or turn. Pull this black button off as it covers a little tiny reset button. Press it and away you go!


----------



## RainyDay (4 Oct 2005)

Google for the boiler manual using the manufacturer name/model number.


----------



## z102 (4 Oct 2005)

First check if the tap ( the gas tap/valve ) is open . It has a yellow handle . This should be in parallel position to the gas pipe  - when open .


----------



## fobs (5 Oct 2005)

We have the same problem but have called out an engineer who is coming this evening as going to get the boiler serviced as well. Will report back in the morning what was wrong with it not igniting.


----------



## Des (5 Oct 2005)

had a few problems with gas boilers before, can you tell me if there is a clear inspection panell on boiler, you should be able to see gas flame when boiler works correctly ?

if so, can you see the pilot light working ?

if you can issue could just be an air lock in a gas supply tube, either that or pump for gas.

if you can hear a clicking sound, but cant see a spark then the spark generator (not the correct term) if failing to spark...

there is a reset button, normally on underneath of boiler, could look like a small plastic rod, this may work, and it is probably the only thing you can try without calling someone out...


----------



## bofarr01 (5 Oct 2005)

It's sparking all right, I can see the sprk through the little window. I found the manual at [broken link removed] so I know where the reset button is, I'll try it tonite. What do I do? Press/hold the reset button while starting the boiler as normal??


----------



## Des (5 Oct 2005)

the reset button acts like a trip switch, it pops out when there is a fault in boiler, for example the boiler overheats. So you just need to push the reset button, then switch the boiler on and see if the boiler will start.

is the spark clear, there are sometimes problems where the spark is not enough to ignite gas...

do you have a gas cooker ? just wondering if your supply is ok ?


----------

